# Is''nt lovey?



## calypso (Jul 3, 2010)

My little Polyphemus, first registration in 1894 , 

(venustum x tonsum)
Home seedling on 8/11/2009

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1147/poly3.jpg


----------



## calypso (Jul 3, 2010)

lovely , sorry


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2010)

yippee!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2010)

:clap::clap:Congrats!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

Looking good, kooking good!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice..  Are those the only seedlings that germinated out of the all the seeds sown? Or have you recenly replated the flask?


----------



## calypso (Jul 4, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Nice..  Are those the only seedlings that germinated out of the all the seeds sown? Or have you recenly replated the flask?



HI, yes freshly replated,:rollhappy: last week this guy as just one thousand brothers and sisters, in 50 flasks


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2010)

very cute! nice job


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2010)

congrats and good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2010)

Good for you. I hope they all grow and flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice work!!!! Well done!!


----------



## Damas (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Calypso,
Yeah, they look great ! Congrats ! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool. They look like they're swimming, "hey, wait for me!" :rollhappy:


----------



## calypso (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello,9 months later , folliage seems change, a little bit ..like mum and dad's foliage, 
one pouce and half , we are babies but don't cry now!

IMG[http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6020/poly9.jpg]IMG


----------



## calypso (Sep 12, 2010)

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6020/poly9.jpg


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 13, 2010)

:clap: :rollhappy: Nice progression! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2010)

please post photos here.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 13, 2010)

calypso said:


> HI, yes freshly replated,:rollhappy: last week this guy as just one thousand brothers and sisters, in 50 flasks



Nice job but isn't 50 a bit of an over kill?


----------



## calypso (Sep 15, 2010)

here Dad and Mum few minutes before breeding on 24/02/2009.
I'll some flasks to share on next spring...
but in U.E , specially.


----------



## calypso (Oct 11, 2010)

11 month later , as you can see foliage is changing


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2010)

:clap: Looking good! :clap:


----------

